# Milk thistle



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Where can I buy this at? Can I just get the Spring Valley brand from Wal-mart? What will the dose be for my 70 lb Lab? She will be getting treated for Lymes with Doxy for two months. Thanks!


----------

